# New to plants, prepping the tank..



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

I just ordered some Red Cherry Shrimp which the seller is supposed to include "Java Moss, Subwassertang, Cabomba, Najas (Guppy Grass), Hornwort, Hygrophila Polysperma, Pennywort and Duckweed". He mentioned that all these are pretty low-light low-maintenance plants. I've looked them up and all seem to be pretty good survivors. This is good because I've never done much with aquatic plants before. 

First, are any of these a big problem to keep? It sounded like duckweed could become the scourge of a tank. I'm not really looking for something that blocks the light and will become a pest. Should I skip putting this one in? Any of the others big problems?

Next, I don't have anything in my setup for plants.. No fertilizer, no co2, nothing.. what will be necessary to keep a decent tank going? Is dry fert a good idea? 

Last (for now), my tank has a single florescent bulb that came with the hood. I'm guessing I need to ensure it is a certain wattage, etc.. I've seen posts that 6500k is the right light color, and I've read into some things said to guess that about 2W/gallon is what to aim for? (I have a 30G)

Any advice is appreciated..


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Java moss will grow in nearly any light, with or without anything else.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

you might look up amiee's beaslbob tank build.

For substarters I use 1" peat moss, 1" play sand, 1" pc select (or aquarium gravel).

You can get 6500k tubes at home depot.

1 tube generally is low light for most tanks. take a look a clip on reflectors and the spiral screw in bubles and see if you can add some untill you get 1.5-2 watts per gallon.

I would add some anacharis to your plants.


IME duckweed did not become invasive but it has gotten that way for others. Perhaps my live bearers picked at them.

best tank ever.

Fell free to ask questions.


my .02


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

You shouldnt put red cherry shrimp in a tank that isnt really established.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> you might look up amiee's beaslbob tank build.
> 
> For substarte I use 1" peat moss, 1" play sand, 1" pc select (or aquarium gravel).
> 
> ...


I've actually been following the beaslbob builds closely. I think they sound really fun, but somehow a simpler, less complicated setup seemed like too much of a challenge! *r2

If I manage to keep my plants alive I may try your build on my next tank though. I also hated the idea of tearing up jake to get the peat moss and sand in on a tank that is running pretty smoothly. 

I'll certainly look into the bulbs, though I don't think there is room for anything as it is. I thought about ripping out the regular florescent and putting in cfls like I saw on one of the diy hoods here.
I'll get some anacharis as well.
Thanks!

EDIT: Forgot to mention, I finally just bought an API master test kit.
Ammonia: 0.25 ppm (few dead leaves and a dead shrimp I found in the intake probably made this bump)
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 6ppm
pH: 7.6

Also, got a fluval edge intake foam cover.. it is shrimp-safe now I hope. I think I had the intake too close to one of the plastic plants and the shrimp probably climbed to their doom. Oops.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

mk4gti said:


> You shouldnt put red cherry shrimp in a tank that isnt really established.


Hmm... well, they are coming, so can you tell me what I should avoid? I don't really have a choice at this point. I thought they would be similar enough to the ghost shrimp that they would be fine in the tank.

Are they going to suffer due to changes with the addition of the plants?

Last I checked (little over a week ago) the tank was showing no ammonia or nitrates (0ppm), with only a slightly high acidity (7.3pH I think).


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> You can get 6500k tubes at home depot.
> 
> 1 tube generally is low light for most tanks. take a look a clip on reflectors and the spiral screw in bubles and see if you can add some untill you get 1.5-2 watts per gallon.


I went to the depot and picked up the 6500K bulbs. I replaced the GE Aqua Rays bulb, which is supposed to be a 4400K. (also noticed the bulbs the depot had for plants and aquariums was rated at 2700K). Question I have is I thought that the higher the light rating, the "bluer" the light? The 6500K I replaced the 4400K bulb with looks a lot more yellowish. Is the Aqua Rays bulb maybe sporting a fuller spectrum somehow?

CFLs seem like a good idea, but I am a little worried about there being less choices geared toward aquariums with them. I haven't scoured the DIY section yet... thats next, but I was wondering about those thinner florescent bulbs.. perhaps ripping out all the stuff from my hood and putting new fixtures in it. I think I saw a CFL setup like this.. anyone else do it?

Beaslbob, do you use standard hoods, or something customized, or just hang lights above an open tank?



beaslbob said:


> I would add some anacharis to your plants.


Petsmart didn't have anacharis, but did have some water wisteria, which seemed like a good idea from Amie's build. I picked it up. I'll check out a few more places for anacharis. Long ago I lived in a city that had a fantastic aquarium shop.. I miss that. Not many local shops around here.. anyone want to move here and open one up so I have a good place to buy from?
*r2

Thank goodness for the internet and mail-orders.



beaslbob said:


> IME duckweed did not become invasive but it has gotten that way for others. Perhaps my live bearers picked at them.


I have a few platys and a molly, so hopefully they'll feel hungry. I'll just keep a close eye on it.

Thanks!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I checked and you are probably right on the aquaray being more blue than 6500K. Several posts indicated they may have a k value well above 6500k up to 9,900K.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Oh yea you're from Huntsville. 

Aquarium shops cannot carry anacharis here because it is considered invasive for the streams.

I think I saw some at pond shops out in the county at the edge of madison county.

I also got some from a petsmart in atlanta Georga when we visited there. But the last time they were not.

I also ordered some from aquariumplants.com when ordering other plants.

Whisteria is a good one.

Petsmart has a good display IMHO and the aquarium shop has plants also. Which you already are aware of.

my .02


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> Oh yea you're from Huntsville.


Well hello, neighbor! Didn't realize you were so close.



beaslbob said:


> Aquarium shops cannot carry anacharis here because it is considered invasive for the streams.
> 
> I think I saw some at pond shops out in the cournty at the edge of madison county.
> 
> ...


I'll probably get some in an order soon. I'm sure if it grows that well, it would be pretty good at being invasive. Too many people dumping non-native species to "save them". I grew up in Tennessee, where huge areas were covered in kudzu.



beaslbob said:


> Petsmart has a good display IMHO and the aquarium shop has plants also. Which you already are aware of.


Any other good local stores I should be aware of? I'm really surprised at the lack of good shops here. There was a spectacular store (IMHO) in Cookeville, TN. I miss having a nice clean shop with good selection and great advice.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

If I get a tank setup again I'll have to check out cookville tn.

We are fortunate in Huntsville to have Tomoko Schum. she is a highly regarded planted aquaria person who even translates for Amano when he visits the US. Contact me at [email protected] and I'll forward to her.

Those are the main shops in the huntsville area.

my .02


----------

